# Biotechnology initiative to be launched today



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

Under the patronage of HH Sheikh Mohammed, Dubai will today launch a new initiative dedicated to the development of the biotechnology industry. To be established under TECOM, the new initiative will create the infrastructure and environment to grow biotechnology in the region and develop a centre of excellence for the industry. It is very interesting to see how diverse Dubai is becoming. I'll update this section as more info leaks in.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

dubai's first steps in science
this was something i was missing, but the city is young


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

The launch event will be at the Al Multaqua Ballroom (Situated between Hall 4 & 5A) at the Dubai World Trade Centre at 6:00pm.
lets see what exactly all this is about


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

I don't understand what do they mean by a Biotechnology Industry. I mean what are they going to do? Use the existing information to make different products or a research center ?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Oy Fahad , how's your work placement going ? Bored to death Yet 

===============

Back to topic , No comment


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Biotechnology

Possibly stem cell research, ways of treating infertile couples, cloning might happen there, genetics and so on


----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

fahed said:


> I don't understand what do they mean by a Biotechnology Industry. I mean what are they going to do? Use the existing information to make different products or a research center ?


Well it can go from bioinformatics (like the treatment and understanding of information we get from experience), drug discovery, Genetics ect.. 


I hope it will not be just an other free zone where companies can open offices.

what will be really good is to have an initiative where they finance R & D project, that’s what Dubai really need and i think the opportunities are huge for example I know for sure that the R & D programmes financed by the European commission it takes them +- 1 year to evaluate a project and then decide if they will finance it or not, so you have many R & D centre and companies that they do the R & D in secret during this year and then after 1 year they simulate that they have just started to do the R & D part of the project.

If Dubai can create a programme that encourage people to come and do some R & D in relation with biotechnologies and make the administrative side of it quit easy and conditions attractive then Dubai will benefit a lot.

Of course in biotechnologies it takes some time before turning a project into some thing financially profitable but when it's profitable then it's really profitable.


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

His Highness General Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and UAE Defence Minister, on Tuesday evening, announced the Dubai Biotechnology and Research Park (DuBiotech), a unique zone dedicated to the development of the biotechnology industry.



Established under the Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone Authority, DuBiotech will create a comprehensive infrastructure and environment to grow biotechnology in the region. The park will be built in several phases on a 300 hectare area located close to the Dubailand project. 



HH Sheikh Mohammed said, “It is impossible to progress in this age without directly incorporating biotechnology. This is exactly what we aim to achieve by launching the ‘Dubai Biotechnology and Research Park’. It will serve as another pillar in our edifice of knowledge that benefits both the society and the economy.”



“I want the Dubai Biotechnology and Research Park be a centre for civilization and science in the UAE and to benefit the wider world. I wish all involved in the Dubai Biotechnology and Research Park the best of luck.” Sheikh Mohammed said announcing the project.



Upon completion, park development will cover over 30 million square feet of built-up area. Its infrastructure offering will comprise of custom-made research and development (R&D) facilities - such as labs, clean rooms and incubators, office space and residential facilities. The first development of DuBiotech will be ready by early 2006.



“Our aim is to accelerate the region’s biotechnology industry,” said Ahmad Bin Byat, Director General of the Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone. “The new park will create the ideal conditions for encouraging scientific research and production in the biotech industry.” 



The park will comprise two main initiatives – an industry cluster and the Foundation for Research and Innovation (FRI). As part of developing a cluster, DuBiotech seeks to attract a synergistic mix of biotechnology and pharmaceutical companies active in discovery, R&D, testing, production, storage, sales and distribution. It will also attract companies offering business support services for this industry such as legal and venture capital (VC) firms specializing in the biotech industry, educational and training institutions focused on biotech, and equipment, materials and consumables suppliers.



The Foundation for Research and Innovation (FRI) will be a specialised organisation focusing on government-funded research and development in select fields like medical genetics, plant biotechnology encompassing food and agriculture, environmental and equine-related biotechnology, drug discovery, pharmaceutical research, stem cell research, infectious diseases and forensic research. Incubator facilities within the Foundation will help innovative new projects develop into productive and profitable ventures. Business development and administrative assistance offered by the Foundation will allow start-ups to concentrate on their core competencies.



DuBiotech will be headed by Dr. Abdulqader Al Khayat who is Executive Director of the initiative. Prior to joining DuBiotech, he served as Director General of Dubai Police’s General Department of Forensic Administration, to take over as Executive Director of the new initiative. Dr. Al Khayat brings with him over 20 years of experience in the fields of genetics and forensics.



“We are confident that DuBiotech will become the centre of excellence for biotechnology in the Region”, said Dr. Al Khayat. “We will achieve this by creating the right business and regulatory environment, developing state-of-the-art scientific facilities, securing Government funding, and maintaining an unwavering focus on developing R&D within the region”.



Support Environment 

The park will have a regulatory framework, modelled on international best-practices. The key focus of the regulations will be on upholding the highest ethical, environmental, health and safety standards. DuBiotech will also develop comprehensive guidelines to ensure this. 



To encourage new ventures, DuBiotech will have a system in place that will provide funding and financial assistance to research initiatives, incubators and joint projects. An investment committee will be set up to make funding decisions after conducting due diligence on business plans. 



Members of the park can avail of a host of support facilities and services. Areas have been set aside for companies who wish to construct their own buildings. Dedicated production, warehousing and distribution areas will be created. Clean rooms, vivariums and specialised equipment will be available. Other common facilities will include a library, video-conferencing, auditorium, theatre, meeting rooms, restaurants, retail banking and mailroom. Also planned for the future are botanical gardens and a museum.



The park will also provide all the benefits enjoyed by companies in the Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone. These include 100 % exemption on corporate and personal tax guaranteed by the Dubai Government for 50 years, 100 % ownership of their business, 100% repatriation of capital and profits, no currency restrictions, a one-stop-shop of support services, simplified incorporation and a fast-track visa service. 





Long-term Focus

DuBiotech will provide a rich environment for networking and collaboration within the industry. To establish and promote links with the global biotech community, DuBiotech will build affiliations and partnerships and pursue collaboration with renowned universities, specialised medical institutions, international NGOs and other leading biotechnology parks and clusters. 



“DuBiotech seeks to provide a long-term view for the region by providing not just for the next generation but the generations that will follow it,” said Dr. Al Khayat. “The initiative is more than an economic venture and will have a strong social focus,” he added. 



The park will work closely with academic institutions in the UAE and elsewhere in the GCC region and beyond to develop programmes that will enhance biotechnology knowledge and bring its benefits to our society, economy and environment. DuBiotech will also make efforts to engage the local community so that biotechnology advances can make a positive impact on our quality of life.


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

Here is the website:
www.DuBiotech.ae


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Mohammed launches biotech park project

DUBAI — In another unprecedented move to tap the bio-technology industry, General Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and UAE Defence Minister yesterday announced the launch of a multi-million Dubai Biotechnology and Research Park (DuBiotech), the world's first free zone dedicated to the biotechnology industry.


The first development of DuBiotech will be ready by early 2006. Upon completion, the park development will cover over 30 million square feet of built-up area. Its infrastructure offering will comprise of custom-made research and development (R&D) facilities.

DuBiotech will create a comprehensive infrastructure and environment to develop biotechnology in the region. The park will be built in several phases on a 300 hectare area located close to the Dubailand project. The idea of launching the project hatched up during the Group of 77 Conference on Science and Technology held in Dubai in 2002.

Shaikh Mohammed said, "We have been working very hard on taking our country and society to the knowledge age. It is a historic transformation as it entails reconsidering all our activities, regulations, rules for work and education as well as the structure of our government and economy."

He added, "We have taken all the necessary actions and we are progressing on our journey. We have been challenging ourselves, and challenging time and have successfully made it, as we have built the solid foundations required for this transformation. We now have a well developed electronic infrastructure that compares well with similar infrastructures in the developed countries. Our economy has now become a modern economy, which relies on advanced technology."

"This has resulted in a great boost for the gross domestic product, achieving high levels of growth, increasing direct foreign investments, and reinforcing the standing of the UAE in the region and the world," said Shaikh Mohammed. However, in spite of all what we have successfully achieved, we are still at the beginning of the road."

"This might sound modest, but we truly are still at the beginning of the road. We have a long way to go for which we need more effort, more work, and more rapid achievement."

"Today, we take a new step forward in this regard by launching the 'Dubai Biotechnology Initiative'," Shaikh Mohammed added. It is impossible to progress in this age without directly incorporating biotechnology. This is exactly what we aim to achieve by launching the 'Dubai Biotechnology Initiative'. It will serve as another pillar in our edifice of knowledge that benefits both the society and the economy." Shaikh Mohammed said.

"I look forward to the outcome of this initiative. I have high hopes and I can clearly see its positive impact on the UAE and the whole region. Dubai Biotechnology Initiative follows in the steps of Dubai Internet City, e-Government and Dubai Media City, he added.

"I want the Dubai Biotechnology Initiative to be an incubator for researchers and scientists and a centre for production, creativity and development. And, in order to achieve that, we will ensure a suitable environment and the basic infrastructure that will attract the best scientists, research centres and biotechnology laboratories."

Ahmad Bin Byat, Director General of the Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone, said, "Our aim is to accelerate the region's biotechnology industry." 

"The new park will create the ideal conditions for encouraging scientific research and production in the biotech industry. DuBiotech is also part of Dubai's next growth horizon and its long-term plan of creating a strong diversified knowledge-based economy," he added. The park will comprise two main initiatives — an industry cluster and the Foundation for Research and Innovation (FRI). As part of developing a cluster, DuBiotech seeks to attract a synergistic mix of biotechnology and pharmaceutical companies active in discovery, R&D, testing, production, storage, sales and distribution. It will also attract companies offering business support services for this industry such as legal and venture capital (VC) firms specialising in the biotech industry, educational and training institutions focused on biotech, and equipment, materials and consumables suppliers. 

DuBiotech will be headed by Dr. Abdulqader Al Khayat who recently left his position as director general of Dubai Police's General Department of Forensic Administration, to take over as executive director of the new initiative. Dr. Al Khayat brings with him over 20 years of experience in the fields of genetics and forensics.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Dubai takes next step forward*

Dubai: Dubai will have the world's first free zone exclusively for the biotechnology industry.

Terming it the "next step forward" for Dubai in the Knowledge Age, General Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and UAE Defence Minister, yesterday launched the Dubai Biotechnology and Research Park.

"Dubai Biotechnology Initiative will create an ideal platform for the regional and international scientific community to interact closely with one of the sciences that is strongly linked to the Knowledge Age," said Shaikh Mohammad.

"I want the Dubai Biotechnology Initiative to be an incubator for researchers and scientists and a centre for production, creativity and development."

To be located on a 300-hectare stretch at Dubailand, DuBiotech will be developed over multiple phases.

Upon completion, the park development will cover over 30 million square feet of built-up area. Its infrastructure offering will comprise research and development (R&D) facilities, office space and residential facilities.

"I look forward to the outcome of this initiative. I have high hopes and I can clearly see its positive impact on the UAE and the whole region," Shaikh Mohammad said.

He said the Dubai Biotechnology Initiative follows in the steps of the Dubai Internet City, e-Government and Dubai Media City.

"Like them, it will spread the modern technology culture - which put the UAE on the map as a role model for the region and the world and made it a pioneer in the field of Information and Communication Technology."

"I want the Dubai Biotechnology Initiative to be a centre for civilisation and science in the UAE and to benefit the wider world."

The first phase of development of DuBiotech will be ready by early 2006.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*DuBiotech to include two clusters*

Dubai: The Dubai Biotechnology and Research Park will comprise two main initiatives - an industry cluster and the Foundation for Research and Innovation (FRI).

The project was launched yesterday by General Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Dubai Crown Prince and UAE Defence Minister.

DuBiotech will seek to attract a mix of biotechnology and pharmaceutical companies active in discovery, R&D, testing, production, storage, sales and distribution, officials said.

It will also attract companies offering business support services for this industry such as legal and venture capital (VC) firms specialising in the biotech industry, educational and training institutions focused on biotech, and equipment, materials and consumables suppliers.

"Infrastructure investments in the first phase will total Dh300 million to Dh400 million," said Ahmad Bin Byat, director-general of the Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone.

The Foundation for Research and Innovation (FRI) will be a specialised organisation focusing on government-funded research and development in select fields like medical genetics, plant biotechnology encompassing food and agriculture, environmental and equine-related biotechnology, drug discovery, pharmaceutical research, stem cell research, infectious diseases and forensic research.

Incubator facilities within the foundation will also aid new projects develop into productive and profitable ventures.

"Our aim is to accelerate the region's biotechnology industry," Bin Byat said. "The new park will create the ideal conditions for encouraging scientific research and production in the biotech industry.

"DuBiotech is also part of Dubai's next growth horizon and its long-term plan of creating a strong diversified knowledge-based economy."

DuBiotech will be headed by Dr Abdulqader Al Khayat, who left his position as director-general of Dubai Police's General Department of Forensic Administration to take over as executive director of the new initiative.

The park will have a regulatory framework, modelled on international best practices, he said.

The key focus of the regulations will be on upholding the highest ethical, environmental, health and safety standards.

DuBiotech will also develop comprehensive guidelines to ensure this.

"DuBiotech seeks to provide a long-term view for the region by providing not just for the next generation but the generations that will follow it," said Dr. Alkhayat.

"The initiative is more than an economic venture and will have a strong social focus."

To encourage new ventures, DuBiotech will have a system in place that will provide funding and financial assistance to research initiatives, incubators and joint projects.

An investment committee will be set up to make funding decisions after conducting due diligence on business plans.

Members of the park can take advantage of of a host of support facilities and services.

Areas have been set aside for companies who wish to construct their own buildings.

Dedicated production, warehousing and distribution areas will be created. Clean rooms, vivariums and specialised equipment will be available.

Other facilities will include a library, video-conferencing, auditorium, theatre, meeting rooms, rest-aurants, retail banking and mailroom.

Also planned for the future are botanical gardens and a museum.

The park will also provide all the benefits enjoyed by companies in the Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone.

They include 100 per cent exemption on corporate and personal tax guaranteed by the Dubai Government for 50 years, 100 per cent ownership of their business, full repatriation of capital and profits, no currency restrictions, a one-stop-shop of support services, simplified incorporation and a fast-track visa service.

DuBiotech will build affiliations and partnerships and pursue collaboration with renowned universities, specialised medical institutions, international NGOs and other leading biotechnology parks and clusters.

The park will work closely with academic institutions in the UAE and elsewhere in the GCC.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Still at the beginning of road, says Mohammad*

Dubai: Excerpts from the speech from General Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Dubai's Crown Prince and UAE Defence Minister:

"We have been working very hard on taking our country and society to the Knowledge Age.

"It is a historic transformation as it entails reconsidering all our activities, regulations, rules for work and education as well as the structure of our government and economy.

"We have taken all the necessary actions. We have been challenging ourselves, and challenging time and have successfully made it, as we have built the solid foundations required for this transformation.

"We now have a well-developed electronic infrastructure that compares well with similar infrastructures in the developed countries.

"Our economy has now become a modern economy, which relies on advanced technology.

"This has resulted in a great boost for the gross domestic product, achieving high levels of growth, increasing direct foreign investments, and reinforcing the standing of the UAE in the region and the world.

"However, in spite of all what we have successfully achieved, we are still at the beginning of the road.

"We have a long way to go for which we need more effort, more work, and more rapid achievement. "It is true that we are still at the beginning. But, it is the right beginning one that ensures the right direction, lays a good foundation for what comes next, and maintains the faith put in our plans for moving to the Knowledge Age.

"Today, we take a new step forward in this regard by launching the Dubai Biotechnology Initiative.

"There is no doubt that you all understand the significance of this project and the vitality of biotechnology, as it is one of the main keys to the future.

"Since the discovery of DNA, science has made great breakthroughs in the fields of health, agriculture and production. The scope of these applications is increasing every day. Biotechnology has become one of the determinants of development in the Knowledge Age.

"Thus, it is impossible to progress in this age without directly incorporating biotechnology. This is exactly what we aim to achieve by launching the 'Dubai Biotechnology Initiative'.

"It will serve as another pillar in our edifice of knowledge that benefits both the society and the economy.

"And, in order to achieve that, we will ensure a suitable environment and the basic infrastructure that will attract the best scientists, research centres and biotechnology laboratories."


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

has its own project thread now


----------

